#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري .. ايه الحل !

## عادل الشرقاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير - الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري 
هتاف تردد كثيراً كذبه من كذبه .. وصدقه من صدقه ولكنه موجود ويهتف به حتى الان
فى كل الاعتصامات وفى اغلب الجمع منذ تحررت مصر من مبارك وبعض الفاسدين



اغلبنا يعلم ان المشير طنطاوى والله اعلم من احد رموز الفساد 
لم يسجن ولم يعاقب او حتى يُحاكم لكى نعرف مالحقيقة 
ولكنه فى ذات الوقت القائد العام للقوات المسلحة المصرية وزير الدفاع و رئيس المجلس العسكري
ونعلم ايضاً ان الجيش بالرغم من معرفة البعض بالفساد الموجود فى الجيش لكنه
يعتز برجاله وبكونه مؤسسة عسكرية متمسكة لايستطيع احد خارجها ان يتحكم مابها
ونرى بعض الإحتكاكات مع الجيش والهتاف ضدهم وحرق مدرعاتهم ودبابتهم منذ فترة وتجدد
بالدعوه الجديدة لإسقاطه يوم 9 /9 بثورة غضب جديدة حتى بعد اداء صلاة العيد .. 
تحرش البعض بالجيش بميدان التحرير عقب صلاة العيد وظل يهتف بإسقاطه ..




قد وضح الكثير من البيانات التى يؤكد فيها المجلس العسكري استغانه عن السلطة 
ولكنه ضامن لهذة الفترة المؤقتة ولن يسمح بالتنازل عن السلطة فى هذة الفترة 

ارى أن العملية صعبة ومعقدة
عدة تساؤلات تفرض نفسها

لماذا تطالب بعض ائتلافات الشباب باسم الشعب بإسقاط المجلس العسكري
 بالرغم ليس كل الشعب تريد هذا الإسقاط ؟!

هل ترى ان المجلس العسكري طمع فى السلطة ولماذا  ؟

نضال بعض الشباب منذ شهر مارس ضد الجيش واعتصامهم وهتافتهم بإسقاط المجلس العسكري 
هل تراه مؤامرة من البعض لاشعال الوضع بمصر ام من الوطنية وتؤيدهم ؟

ماهو الاعلامي المفضل اليك فى ارائه وتوجهاته السياسية ؟
محمود سعد - ابراهيم عيسى - بلال فضل - يسرى فودة - مفيد فوزى

الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري فما هو الحل ؟!*

----------


## سراقة

جميل الموضوع 
تقريبا انا طرحت فكرة مشابه الى ذالك ولقيت ترحيب بالفكرة 
وعرضت نفس الفكرة فى منتدى اخر كان تابع لرموز النظام فلقيت معارضه شديده فيه مع انها نفس الفكرة ال اتفق فيها منتدى اخر 
على كل 
ممكن اخش معاك فى هذا الحوار شريطه احترام وجهات النظر بدون اللجوء الى اساليب الشخصنه 
قد نختلف نتفق بشرط ان لانصل الى الشخصنه حتى يكون للحوار معنى ونطلع منه بنتيجه نتفق عليها انا ومن اختلف معى من الاعضاء الكرام 
لو وافقت على هذا ساشترك فى الموضوع ويبقى لى عوده 
لو رفضت الحوار هنسحب منه فى هدوء 
والخيار لك

----------


## nariman

*المشكلة من وجهة نظري ان المجلس العسكري للأسف مش قادر يتخلص من عقلية وسياسة مبارك ( بطء وتطويل ومط وغموض ) دايما متأخرين* 
*لو فيه سرعة ووضوح أكثر مع الشارع مش كانوا اعطوا فرصة للبلبلة دي كلها*
*المؤسسة العسكرية كانت مهمشة تماما في عهد مبارك ..كانوا في الثلاجة بجد انما ده مش يديهم العذر ولا يبررلهم وقت المسئولية دلوقتي انهم يتعاملوا بنفس السياسة القديمة العقيمة واللي أثبتت فشلها وكمان يحافظوا على ثقة الشارع بدون انقسامات*
*ماينفعش ..أنصاف الحلول مش بتاعة الوقت ده خالص ولا حيرضى بها المصري الحر أبدا.*


*نسيت أقول ان الإعلامي المفضل بالنسبة لي ( حتى الآن ) هو يسري فوده .. غير كده كله بيتكلم في الفاضي*

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> *لماذا تطالب بعض ائتلافات الشباب باسم الشعب بإسقاط المجلس العسكري*
> * بالرغم ليس كل الشعب تريد هذا الإسقاط ؟!*


الأخ العزيز عادل 

تحية طيبة و كل عام و انت بخير 

يتسائل الكثيرين مثلك تماماً ليس فقط عن المطالبة بإسقاط المجلس العسكري بل عن كافة مطالب الثورة منذ إندلاعها و حتى وقتنا الحالي ، و السؤال المتكرر هو لماذا يطالب هؤلاء بمطالبهم بإسم الشعب و ليس كل الشعب يريد نفس المطالب ؟

لا يغيب عن فطنتك أخي الكريم أن إجماع الناس على أمر واحد من المستحيلات فللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب كما تعلم ، و كما تعلم أيضاً فمنذ 25 يناير و ما تلاه من أيام لم يُجمع الشعب كله على مطلب واحد و لا حتى مطلب إسقاط النظام كان مُجمعاً عليه بدليل وجود تظاهرات في ميدان مصطفى محمود كانت مؤيدة لبقاء مبارك ، فضلاً عن الجماعات المنظمة اللتي تطلق على نفسها أبناء مبارك و نجدها حاضرة دائماً في جلسات محاكمة مبارك لتثير المشاكل مع أهالي الشهداء 

و لما سبق ، فتبرير رفضك لمطلب معين - أياً كان - بأنك ترفضه لأنك لا تثق أن الشعب كله يريده هو مبرر غير منطقي و غير واقعي 

نأتي للسؤال نفسه ، و هو لماذا تطالب بعض إئتلافات الشباب بإسقاط المجلس العسكري ؟

و من مبدأ الحياد أرى أن للمجلس العسكري أخطاء كثيرة جداً يستحق معها الإسقاط فالثورة المصرية اللتي كان شعارها ( عيش ، حرية ، عدالة إجتماعية ) لم تصل بعد لأذهان المجلس العسكري بمعانيها الشاملة ، ذلك أن التباطؤ في إتخاذ قرارات ثورية يدفن الثورة في مهدها و يهددها بأن تتحول لمجرد حركة إصلاحية لا تغير من البنية الأساسية الإدارية للدولة شيئاً 

فالثورة لا تعني التغيير فقط بقدر ما تعني الإحلال الشامل لنظام ظالم و مهتريء أذاق مصر و المصريين ويلات الذل و الهوان داخل و خارج وطنهم بنظام حر ديموقراطي يقوم على الحق و العدل و المساواة أي دولة قانون و حقوق إنسان 

و على الجانب الآخر و بنفس الحيادية أرى أن الثوار يغالون في مطالبهم اللتي لو تم الإستجابة لها بالكامل لتحولت مصر إلى فوضى شاملة و ليست خلاقة كما كانت تقول الآنسة الفاتنة كوندوليزا رايس 

فما يطالب به الثوار هو بداية جديدة شاملة دون الوضع في الإعتبار أن تلك البداية ستأتي في شمولها على الأخضر و اليابس في مصر فضلاً عن أن الدول و السياسات قد تتغير و تتبدل بنزق الثوار لكنها أبداً لا تدار بنفس الكيفية و يجب أن نؤمن أن لكل إنسان في مجاله ما يكفيه من الخبرة لإدارة شئون الموقع اللذي يقبع فيه 

في الحقيقة الأمر محير إلى حدٍ ما فنفسي و الهوى يدفعانني لدعم ما يطالب به الثوار بينما عقلي و بصيرتي يكبحانني عن الكثير مما يطالب به الثوار 





> *هل ترى ان المجلس العسكري طمع فى السلطة ولماذا  ؟*


لا يكفي أن يطمع المجلس العسكري في السلطة لكي نشعر بهذا الطمع فما أعتقده أن الطمع في السلطة أمر طبيعي لأي إنسان في موقع سلطة مؤقت و لكن لكي نشعر كشعب بهذا الطمع لابد من أدلة و قرائن لتأكيد إتجاه المجلس العسكري للإحتفاظ بالسلطة و هو ما لم يحدث و لا أظنه سوف يحدث أبداً لسببين :

الأول أن المجلس العسكري في داخله غير مستقر تماماً ففيه الكثير من الشد و الجذب حول القرارات الواجب إتخاذها في مثل هذه المرحلة الحساسة من المسيرة الوطنية المصرية و عدم الإستقرار هذا يعني أن الإختلافات إذا تفاقمت قد تتحول لإنقلابات عسكرية في المستقبل المنظور و بالتالي فمن الصعب جداً تسوية أمر إحتفاظ المجلس العسكري بالسلطة في ظل هذه الظروف 

أما السبب الثاني فهو الشعب ذاته اللذي يثير إعجابي به حراسته اليقظة لمكتسبات ثورته و العمل على إستثمارها بشتى الطرق و شعب بهذه اليقظة و القوة و الوحدة لن يتوانى في الدفاع عن ثورته حتى في مواجهة المجلس العسكري و بالطبع يعلم الجميع أن المواجهة بين الشعب و الجيش ستكون حتماً في صالح الشعب و لكنها ستنهي وجود دولة إسمها مصر من على الخريطة 




> *نضال بعض الشباب منذ شهر مارس ضد الجيش واعتصامهم وهتافتهم بإسقاط المجلس العسكري 
> هل تراه مؤامرة من البعض لاشعال الوضع بمصر ام من الوطنية وتؤيدهم ؟*


لا تخلو مصر من المؤامرات حتى أثناء الثورة فبعض مما أشعل الثورة هو مؤامرات و تصفية حسابات و غيرها و لن تخلو أي مليونية من المؤامرات و لكن الحق دائماً ينتصر حتى لو إستفاد بعض ضعاف النفوس من هذا الإنتصار فلا بأس و لكن في النهاية لن تجد حركة سياسية واحدة في مصر أو العالم لا يتفق مع مطالبها بعض المتآمرين أو لن يستفيد من إنتصارها بعض المتآمرين و لكن أن تكون الثورة كلها مجرد مؤامرة أو أجندة خارجية فهذا خارج تماماً عن المنطق و العقل 




> *ماهو الاعلامي المفضل اليك فى ارائه وتوجهاته السياسية ؟
> محمود سعد - ابراهيم عيسى - بلال فضل - يسرى فودة - مفيد فوزى*


لا أحد مما تفضلت بذكرهم و لا أحد غيرهم ، فبعد سقوط إمبراطورية مبارك و سقوط القنوات الموجهة و المحاورين الموجهين بات الجميع سواء و لا أحد منهم يثير في نفسي الإعجاب و جميعهم أصحاب مصالح خاصة 





> *الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري فما هو الحل ؟!*


بعد الثورة لا يمكن لأحد مجرد الإدعاء بإمتلاك حل جذري يرضي جميع الأطراف فالحلول اللتي يتخذها المجلس العسكري تتعرض لإنتقاد شديد و لاذع من بعض القوى السياسية و لكنها تروق لقوى أخرى 

الحل الجزئي في رأيي هو إنتخاب رئيس مدني مع برلمان ديموقراطي نتاج لإنتخابات حرة و نزيهة لتكتمل منظومة الدولة المصرية اللتي فقدناها منذ نصف قرن أو يزيد 

الحل هو الشفافية و العدالة و الكف عن إرهاب الشعب بإفلاس مصر و هذه الترهات اللتي لا تنطلي على أحد 

هذا هو الحل من وجهة نظري 

تحياتي

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> جميل الموضوع 
> ممكن اخش معاك فى هذا الحوار شريطه احترام وجهات النظر بدون اللجوء الى اساليب الشخصنه 
> قد نختلف نتفق بشرط ان لانصل الى الشخصنه حتى يكون للحوار معنى ونطلع منه بنتيجه نتفق عليها انا ومن اختلف معى من الاعضاء الكرام 
> لو وافقت على هذا ساشترك فى الموضوع ويبقى لى عوده 
> لو رفضت الحوار هنسحب منه فى هدوء 
> والخيار لك


*
عارف ياأستاذ سراقة انا عمرى مابزعل من اى اختلاف فى راى و لو دخلت مع حد مناقشة
تحمل وجهتين نظر مختلفتين تماماً ولاقيت نفسى فى موقف لازم اقتنع .. صدقنى بقتنع 
واتنازل عن رأى او وجهه نظرى هذة بمنتهى الديمقراطية .. كمثال دخلت فى مناقشة طويلة 
من فترة طويلة حول محاكمة مبارك من عدمه وانا كنت معترض وليا مبرراتى واسبابى 
ولكن فى اخر المناقشة اقتنعت باأهمية محاكمته .. مش موضوعنا ولكن حبيت اوضحلك
ان المناقشة طالما سليمة وجدية والرد الحجة بالحجة .. اكيد بتنتج منها فكر سليم حضاري
احترمى لك زاد بعد هذة المشاركة واتمنى عرض وجهه نظرك بإستفاضة كمان ..*

----------


## سراقة

جميل طالما فتحنا المجال للرآى الاخر 
أذن فهنتكلم بوضوح . اولا حكايه ان الجيش حمى الثورة ده ضحك على الدقون . ده اجبر أخاك لابطل وعندى ملبون اثبات لده على النقيض طبعا ان مفيش دليل واحد على انه حمى الثورة . اذن ده عبط رسمى اننا نقول ان الجيش حمى الثورة تحت زريعه انه لم يضرب الثورة . وهنا سؤال هل لو ضربها كان سينتصر عليها ؟ 
الاجابه بالنفى طبعا لان المثال موجود فى ليبيا وسوريا واليمن ولم ينتصروا الى الان 
رغم ان ليبيا الثوار كانوا لايتعدوا المئات فقط 
وعلى النقيض الجيش المصرى كان نازل بقوات لاتتعدى الاف شخص فى كل ميادين مصر فى مقابل 20 مليون فى الشارع فاذا هجم الجيش عليهم لانضموا اليهم 20 مليون اخرين واصبح الاجمالى امام الجيش 40 مليون شخص فى مقابل كام الف وكل الاربعين مليون مدربين تدريب كامل على كل اسلحه القوات المسلحه 
الثوار هيخصروا مليون 
والجيش هيخصر 400 الف كاملين وينتهى من الوجود 
خلى بالك احنا بنتكلم بارقام محدوده . عدد الجيش المصرى كامل فقط 400 الف حسب الاحصائيات الموجوده والتى ايضا نصت عليها معاهده العار كامب ديفيد بانه لازم ان لايتعدى الجيش المصرى عدد الجيش الاسرائيلى 
المهم اتعاملت العسكر بحكمه مع المواقف وبعقل ليس الا وما خلت مؤامراتهم على الثورة الى الان وهذا واضح للقاصى والدانى ولا يحتاج الى مببرات وححج 
عموما الموضوع مهم جدا فعلا فحتى لاتملوا من مشاركاتى ساختصر بها الى حد كبير 
يتبع

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> عدد الجيش المصرى كامل فقط 400 الف حسب الاحصائيات الموجوده والتى ايضا نصت عليها معاهده العار كامب ديفيد بانه لازم ان لايتعدى الجيش المصرى عدد الجيش الاسرائيلى 
> يتبع


عذراً يا سيد سراقة 

من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام في معاهدة كامب ديفيد ؟

في أي مادة من مواد المعاهدة شرط تحديد عدد الجيش المصري ؟ و في أي ملحق من ملاحقها الثلاثة ؟

لقد حددت المعاهدة تعداد القوات المسلحة المصرية داخل سيناء فقط و لم تحدد التعداد العام للقوات المسلحة المصرية

----------


## سراقة

العسكر فشلوا فى حمايه امراة موجوده الان فى سجون الاديرة ولطالما قامت المظاهرات من اجلها حتى عمت مدن ومحافظات مصر 
ومع ذالك فشل فى استرداد المراة او حتى مثولها امام القضاء وهى الى الان مرميه فى الاديرة هى وغيرها . كاميليا واخواتها 
فكيف له ان يحمى ثورة كما يقولون 
ما علينا 
العسكر موجودين فى مصر الان على اى سند دستورى او شرعى 
لاشىء .
 موجودين بلطجه ليس اكثر وعشان نتكلم بوضوح اكتر موجودين لحمايه النظام وليس الشعب كما يشاع وحمايته ايضا من المحاكمات والتستر على كل جرائم النظام واعطائهم الفرصه كامله فى تسويه واعداد اوراقهم 
وده لوحده هيودى مصر لمنعطف لايعلم مداه الى الله وحده قد تقوم الثورة بين الحين والاخر نتيجه استقلال العسكر باراده الشعب وقد تكون ايضا العواقب وخيمه فى الايام القادمه 
الجيش الى الان لم يحاكم فردا واحدا من النظام بلا اعتقل عشرات الالاف من الثوار والشباب وقدمهم الى المحاكم العسكريه 
بل وافتتح مهرجان البراءة للجميع لكل رموز النظام . فى حين ان القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحه والمفترض ان تتم محاكمته فى محاكم عسكريه يحاكم الان مدنى 
ايضا ما علينا 
خلينا فى المهم 
المفترض الجيش يسلم السلطه حسب كل قوانين العالم وليس فقط دستورنا ان يسلم السلطه الى الحكومه المدنيه ويرجع سكناته او الى مجلسى الشعب والشورى وفى حاله عدم وجود الاتنين يسلمها الى رئيس المحكمه الدستوريه حسب كل التشريعات الموجوده مش فى مصر فحسب وانما فى العالم كله 
اذن وجود الجيش لحمايه النظام والمحافظه عليه وتغير فقط لاسماء مكان اسماء والعمل على بقاء النظام تحت مسميات اخرى لاسبيل لها من الاعراب عند الشعب المصرى والتى ايضا سيرفضها الشعب يقينا 
يتبع

----------


## سراقة

> عذراً يا سيد سراقة 
> 
> من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام في معاهدة كامب ديفيد ؟
> 
> في أي مادة من مواد المعاهدة شرط تحديد عدد الجيش المصري ؟ و في أي ملحق من ملاحقها الثلاثة ؟
> 
> لقد حددت المعاهدة تعداد القوات المسلحة المصرية داخل سيناء فقط و لم تحدد التعداد العام للقوات المسلحة المصرية





خد اتسلى فى ده 
مش بس فيه بنود اتفاقيه العار 
ده شرح وافى الى كل بنود الاتفاقيه التى كلها لصالح اسرائيل وليست لصالح مصر 


http://www.wata.cc/forums/showthread...C7%E1%DA%D1%C8

----------


## the_chemist

ليسقط الجيش يسقط يسقط يسقط

إلي المطالبين بسقوط الجيش المصري والمجلس العسكرى

أتحسبون ما حدث من ليبيا إنتصار

والله إن ليبيا ستتحول لساحة معارك لن تنتهى قريباً وستكون لبنان أخري معاركها لا ولن تنتهى قريباً

ثانياً: ليبيا محاطة بدول عربية لن تفكر إحداها بغزو ليبيا وحتى تشاد لن تستطيع فعل ذلك

أما مصر ففي شرق مصركلاب سعرانة تريد أن تسقط القوة العسكرية المصرية لتدخل مصر

ومن هذه القوى إسرائيل وحماس في غزة "ربيبة إيران وحليفتها القوية"

أى أنكم بدلاً من أن تكونوا عبيداً "كما تدعون" للمجلس العسكرى ستكونوا عبيداً فعليين للصهاينة وللشيعة في إيران ويحكمكم المجلس الملى في مدينة قم وتشربون.......
بلاش تهريج وناس مش لاقية حاجة تعملها

أو لهم أغراض لتخريب مصر

شكراً يا عادل

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> خد اتسلى فى ده 
> مش بس فيه بنود اتفاقيه العار 
> ده شرح وافى الى كل بنود الاتفاقيه التى كلها لصالح اسرائيل وليست لصالح مصر 
> 
> 
> http://www.wata.cc/forums/showthread...C7%E1%DA%D1%C8


يا سيد سراقة 

إن ما إدعيته من تحديد لتعداد الجيش المصري في معاهدة كامب ديفيد لا يمكن أن يكون كلاماً ضمنياً أو تم ذكره تلميحاً في المعاهدة لتتحفني بشرح وافي للمعاهدة 

أنا أطالبك بذكر المادة المتعلقة بتحديد تعداد الجيش المصري بالكامل في معاهدة كامب ديفيد و لا أطلب شرح للمعاهدة فأنا أفهمها جيداً و لست في حاجة للشرح 

فقط أنا في حاجة لبينة على ما إدعيته في معاهدة كامب ديفيد .... ممكن ؟

----------


## سراقة

خلينا نرجع الى تاريخ العسكر للوراء بعض الشىء وتعامله مع ثورة يوليو 52
بعد ان تمت سرقتها من قبل العسكر كامله ووعدوا الشعب بتسليم السلطه الى سلطه مدنيه منتخبه من قبل الشعب تحت انتخابات نزيهه يقرها الشعب بذاته 
واصبحت سياسه الوعود هى السيد على الساحه ليس اكثر 
الى ان انتهى المطاف بسيطرة العسكر على  الحكم وفعلوا بها ما لم يجرء الاحتلال على هذه الاعمال المفتعله من قبل العسكر 
ارفع رأسك فوق فانته مصرى وكل من يرفع رأسه يتم قطعها . 
السياده الان للسعب المصرى . ولم يكن هناك اى سياده غير لمراكز القوى وزوار الفجر 
حرروا البلد من ملك واحد واحتلوا البلاد بالالاف الملوك مكانه 
وودعوا الملك على يخته بالورود والتحيه العسكريه واطلاق واحد وعشرون طلقه كتحيه لجلالته وضربوا الشعب المصرى بملايين الطلقات 
فتحوا السجون وحرروا المئات من المعتقلين أيام الملك واعتقلوا عشرات الالاف من الشعب المصرى مكان المئات التى كانت فى سجون الملك 
اهدروا قيمه الجنيه المصرى الذى كان يتعدى الاسترلينى فى ليله وضحاها وخسفوا به الارض 
بعد ان كانت بريطانيا العظمى مدينه الى مصر اصبحت مصر مدينه الى كل من هب ودب 
فهل سيعيد التاريخ نفسه 
اين الجدول الزمنى لتسليم السلطه كما يزعمون 
لايوجد غير الاعلان الوهمى الى الان بانهم سيسلمون السلطه الى سلطه منتخبه مدنيه 
اين الجدول الزمنى للانتخابات الرأسيه او حتى جدول الانتخابات الاحزاب كجدول زمنى 
لايوجد شىء 
كلها وعهود فقط كما وعدانكم اول مرة 
فالى اى منحنى واى هويه يقود العسكر بها مصر واين المصير لمصر من الاساس ؟

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> خلينا نرجع الى تاريخ العسكر للوراء بعض الشىء وتعامله مع ثورة يوليو 52
> بعد ان تمت سرقتها من قبل العسكر كامله


تعامل من مع ثورة 52 ؟

إنها لم تكن ثورة يا عزيزي بل كانت إنقلاب عسكري دعمه الشعب ليصبح ثورة

 فما معنى تعامل العسكر مع ثورة 52 و العسكر هم من قاموا بالثورة ؟

...............................................لغة غير لائقة

----------


## سراقة

> يا سيد سراقة 
> 
> إن ما إدعيته من تحديد لتعداد الجيش المصري في معاهدة كامب ديفيد لا يمكن أن يكون كلاماً ضمنياً أو تم ذكره تلميحاً في المعاهدة لتتحفني بشرح وافي للمعاهدة 
> 
> أنا أطالبك بذكر المادة المتعلقة بتحديد تعداد الجيش المصري بالكامل في معاهدة كامب ديفيد و لا أطلب شرح للمعاهدة فأنا أفهمها جيداً و لست في حاجة للشرح 
> 
> فقط أنا في حاجة لبينة على ما إدعيته في معاهدة كامب ديفيد .... ممكن ؟



انا جبتلك شرح وافى للمعاهده وواضح انك لم تقرء شىء فيه مع الرغم ان موجود فيها ما اقوله حرفيا 
وتكتفى فقط بالمعارضه لمجرد المعارضه 
طيب ياكل معاك مذكرات الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى بامكانك الاطلاع عليها 
عظيم 
ممكن تجيب حضرتك انته عكس ماأتيت به انا من نفس الاتفاقيه وسيبك منى انا حتى اقتنع ان معارضتك لم تكن لمجرد المعارضه

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> ممكن تجيب حضرتك انته عكس ماأتيت به انا من نفس الاتفاقيه وسيبك منى انا حتى اقتنع ان معارضتك لم تكن لمجرد المعارضه


يا سيد سراقة البينة على المدعي ، أنت إدعيت بوجود ما يلزم مصر بتحديد عدد جيشها في معاهدة كامب ديفيد .. إإتنا بالبينة على هذا الإدعاء من نصوص المعاهدة 
.......................... لغة غير لائقة

----------


## سراقة

> تعامل من مع ثورة 52 ؟
> 
> إنها لم تكن ثورة يا عزيزي بل كانت إنقلاب عسكري دعمه الشعب ليصبح ثورة
> 
>  فما معنى تعامل العسكر مع ثورة 52 و العسكر هم من قاموا بالثورة ؟




اما الاخطاء التاريخيه 
فمن هم الذين قاموا بالانقلاب العسكرى وليست الثورة التى دعمها الشعب 
معاك تماما انها كانت انقلاب عسكرى وليست ثورة شعبيه 
مين بقه ال قام بيها . ومحمد نجيب كان دوره ايه فيها . ولما تم تحديد اقامته تحت الاقامه الجبريه ولما فعلوا هذا 
ولو يكتفوا فقط بده بل قتلوا اولاده ومنعوه حتى من المشاركه فى مشهدهم واحد تلو الاخر 
أذن سرق الانقلاب الذى سمى فيما بعد بثورة

----------


## سراقة

> يا سيد سراقة البينة على المدعي ، أنت إدعيت بوجود ما يلزم مصر بتحديد عدد جيشها في معاهدة كامب ديفيد .. إإتنا بالبينة على هذا الإدعاء من نصوص المعاهدة دون لف و لا دوران أو إعترف أنك أخطأت و ينتهي الأمر أما هذه الترهات فلن تغير من صورتك اللتي شوهها كذبك شيئاً




يعنى كمان فشلت فى احضار دليل واحد على عكس ما تيت به انا وتقول البينه على من ادعى 
انا ادعيت وقلت . وجبت ما يوثق كلامى ومع ذالك تتهمنى بالكذب 
آآتى انته بدليل الكذب على الاتفاقيه كما سردت . بعيدا عن الحجج الواهيه عن الادعاء بالبينه على من ادعى  
تانى ممكن تجيبلى حضرتك العكس 
هه سهله اهى 
.................................لغة غير لائقة

----------


## سراقة

> ليسقط الجيش يسقط يسقط يسقط
> 
> 
> أتحسبون ما حدث من ليبيا إنتصار




انا كنت فاهم ان العداء للثورة المصريه فقط ده واضح انه عداء للثورات العربيه 
ال حصل فى ليبيا ده مش انتصار للثورة الليبيه 
امال ده أيه . انتكاسه للشعب الليبى 
واعتراف العام حاليا بالمجلس الانتقالى بيعنى انه اعتراف بالانتكاسه 
وبيعنى ايضا ان مجلسك العسكرى الذى ايضا اعترف بالمجلس الانتقالى انه بيشجع الانتكاسه التى حصلت فى ليبيا 
يعنى العالم كله بيقول ان الثورة الليبيه انتصرت على النظام وانته بس ال معترض على الانتصار ده دون العالم اجمع 
طيب ممكن تقولى راح فين النظام الحاكم فى ليبيا الان وهل يحكم ليبيا ام فر منها ؟ 
.......... اسلوب هجومى غير مبرر..........
يا أبيض يا أسود

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> يعنى كمان فشلت فى احضار دليل واحد على عكس ما تيت به انا وتقول البينه على من ادعى 
> انا ادعيت وقلت . وجبت ما يوثق كلامى ومع ذالك تتهمنى بالكذب 
> آآتى انته بدليل الكذب على الاتفاقيه كما سردت . بعيدا عن الحجج الواهيه عن الادعاء بالبينه على من ادعى  
> تانى ممكن تجيبلى حضرتك العكس 
> هه سهله اهى 
> .......................


............................

يا سيد سراقة .......... تقول أن إسرائيل إشترطت في معاهدة كامب ديفيد ألا يزيد قوام الجيش المصري بأكمله عن 400 ألف جندي 

إدعائك هذا كما كتبته أنا لم يأخذ سوى بضع كلمات و إذا كان بالفعل مادة في المعاهدة فسيكون مكون من نفس بضع الكلمات .. واضح ؟

لكن لنفي هذا الإدعاء يا سيد سراقة يجب عليك قراءة المعاهدة بالكامل لتتأكد من عدم وجود هذه المادة المكونة من بضع كلمات 

أي أن حضرتك إذا أتيتنا بتلك المادة من معاهدة كامب ديفيد فلن تتكلف سوى كتابة بضع كلمات منقولة من المعاهدة .. أما أنا لكي أثبت عدم وجود هذه المادة في المعاهدة فعلي إدراج المعاهدة بالكامل .. إلا إذا كانت هناك مادة في المعاهدة تنص على نفي تحديد تعداد الجيش المصري و هو أمر ......... غير منطقي يا سيد سراقة 

و على كل حال إليك المعاهدة و ملحقاتها ( اللتي لم تقرأها ) و إليك الخريطة التوضيحية للمعاهدة و تفضل بقرائتها ثم...........بما يثبت ما إدعيته ........في المعاهدة 





> خريطة توضح تقسيم سيناء و إسرائيل طبقاً لنصوص المعاهدة :
> 
> ملف مرفق 24939
> 
> 
> 
> ملف مرفق 24938


و هذا رابط المشاركة http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...65#post1553065

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

........................
خروج عن السياق
..................

----------


## سراقة

.................................
..................................
لا تعليق ....!!!!!!!

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

....................
.....................
خروج عن السياق

----------


## سراقة

..................
..................
خروج عن السياق

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

إذن نعود لإدعائك بوجود مادة في معاهدة كامب ديفيد تنص على ألا يزيد العدد الكلي للجيش المصري عن 400 ألف 

أين البينة على هذا الإدعاء الكاذب ؟

----------


## سراقة

> إذن نعود لإدعائك بوجود مادة في معاهدة كامب ديفيد تنص على ألا يزيد العدد الكلي للجيش المصري عن 400 ألف 
> 
> أين البينة على هذا الإدعاء الكاذب ؟



منا جبتلك البينه على  الادعاء الكاذب فى الرابط ال جبتهولك 
وقلتلك اقرء مذكرات الشاذلى 
وطلبنت منك الادعاء الصادق هههه وفشلت انك تجيبه 
رحت جبتلى خريطه ملهاش علاقه بالموضوع لا من بعيد ولا من قريب 
مجرد حشو مشاركات والسلام 
دى مشكلتك انته انك مش بتقرء انا مالى بقه 
طيب تانى 
انته قولى عدد الجيش المصرى كام من وجهه نظرك انته او من وجه نظر السياسيين المحنكين 
بالمرة تكلمنى عن المرور الحر للاسرائيل فى قناه السويس 
........................
....................

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا من رأيي ان الثوار تجيب من الآخر 
وترفع شعار

الشعب يريد أسقاط مصر 
ونخلص بقه 
هنمشيها حته حته ليه 

النظام 
طيب بسقوط النظام
معناه الفوضى

المجلس العسكري
بسقوط المجلس العسكري
معناه الإحتلال ؟أو قلة السيطرة على البلاد

وبعد المجلس العسكري 
هيقولوا ايه 
سقوط شرف لانه معملش أي حاجه وطلع منظر بس 

ههههههههههههه والله أحلي حاجه أن شعبنا طيب 
ورافعين شعار لا أحنا مش هيضحك علينا مرة تانيه 

وبيضحك علينا كل مرة 

لقد وقعنا في الفخ يا باشاااا 
 ::

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> منا جبتلك البينه على  الادعاء الكاذب فى الرابط ال جبتهولك 
> وقلتلك اقرء مذكرات الشاذلى


.................

أطالبك بفقرة من معاهدة كامب ديفيد تدعي وجودها ، فتقول لي إقرأ مذكرات سعد الدين الشاذلي !!! 

..............

............................
سلاما

----------


## سراقة

..................
....................
................

----------


## وجدى محمود

ياعم المشير كفايه خداع

وإياك تسامح  

في حقي اللي ضاع

تبيع حق إبني

تهدني وأبني

وتتخلي عني

في وقتي العسير

تفسر تقرر

تجوع فقير

ياعم المشير

‏***

أخي الفاضل

عادل الشرقاوي

ورعم ما تعرضت له من حقائق لمسناها جميعا 

إلا أن هناك سؤال يلح

إذا خضع المشير في بداية الثوره لأوامر الرئيس المخلوع

هل هذا سيكون حالنا أيضا أم كنا ليبيا أولي

حزفت هذه القصيده من الفيس بناء علي نصائح بعض الأصدقاء في السلك القضائي وبعض المحامين

فهي أذا نشرت كامله سب وقذف جهه عسكريه عليا بحكم عسكري واجب النفاد فورا

ورغم أنني أري تباطؤ القضاء ومحاكمة البلطجيه والثوار أحكام عسكريه دون النظر للظروف التي جعلت منهم بلطجيه 
من بطاله وعدم وجود موارد حياتيه 
ورموز الفساد تحاكم أمام القضاء المدني
رغم السلبيه من السرطه والتوصيات من لوائات العادلي البائد والذي مازالوا في أماكنهم

رغم كل هذا ما زلت أسأل نفسي


ماذا لو؟

----------


## وجدى محمود

الأخ  المحترم

سراقه
‏48 سنه

الأخ المحترم

أيمن عبد العزيز

من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فليقل خيرا

أو ليصمت

كل سنه وحضراتكم بخير

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *المشكلة من وجهة نظري ان المجلس العسكري للأسف مش قادر يتخلص من عقلية وسياسة مبارك ( بطء وتطويل ومط وغموض ) دايما متأخرين* 
> *لو فيه سرعة ووضوح أكثر مع الشارع مش كانوا اعطوا فرصة للبلبلة دي كلها*
> *المؤسسة العسكرية كانت مهمشة تماما في عهد مبارك ..كانوا في الثلاجة بجد انما ده مش يديهم العذر ولا يبررلهم وقت المسئولية دلوقتي انهم يتعاملوا بنفس السياسة القديمة العقيمة واللي أثبتت فشلها وكمان يحافظوا على ثقة الشارع بدون انقسامات*
> *ماينفعش ..أنصاف الحلول مش بتاعة الوقت ده خالص ولا حيرضى بها المصري الحر أبدا.*
> 
> 
> *نسيت أقول ان الإعلامي المفضل بالنسبة لي ( حتى الآن ) هو يسري فوده .. غير كده كله بيتكلم في الفاضي*



*الأخت ناريمان رأى صحيح تماماً .. وبالطبع يفتح مجال لبعض الناس ان تقول ماتشاء
وللاسف حجتهم قوية بسبب المجلس العسكري .. زى سمعنا مثلاً ان مبارك لسه بيحكم
وده اشك فيه بالطبع ولكن بالفعل نفس الاسلوب والعقلية والسياسة التى ينتهجها المجلس
تفتح مجالاً للشك .. والاعجب ان المجلس عارف كل اللى بيتقال عليه وانتقاده ! لما لا يغير سياسته !
رؤيتك ممتازة ولكن مارائيك المجلس العسكري آن وقت رحيله وإذا كانت الاجابة نعم فكيفية الطريقة ؟
أشكرك*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> الأخ العزيز عادل 
> 
> تحية طيبة و كل عام و انت بخير
> 
> لماذا تطالب بعض إئتلافات الشباب بإسقاط المجلس العسكري ؟
> 
> و من مبدأ الحياد أرى أن للمجلس العسكري أخطاء كثيرة جداً يستحق معها الإسقاط فالثورة المصرية اللتي كان شعارها ( عيش ، حرية ، عدالة إجتماعية ) لم تصل بعد لأذهان المجلس العسكري بمعانيها الشاملة ، ذلك أن التباطؤ في إتخاذ قرارات ثورية يدفن الثورة في مهدها و يهددها بأن تتحول لمجرد حركة إصلاحية لا تغير من البنية الأساسية الإدارية للدولة شيئاً 
> 
> فالثورة لا تعني التغيير فقط بقدر ما تعني *الإحلال الشامل* لنظام ظالم و مهتريء أذاق مصر و المصريين ويلات الذل و الهوان داخل و خارج وطنهم بنظام حر ديموقراطي يقوم على الحق و العدل و المساواة أي دولة قانون و حقوق إنسان 
> ...


 *
أستاذى أيمن 
وحضرتك طيب وبخير 
اولاً اسجل اعجابى بمشاركتك المنظمة الوافية ورائيك المستنير ..
واؤكد كلامك واتفق معك ان الأمر محير ومعقد .. فنفسنا طوقة لعملية إحلال وتجديد كما يحلم اويأمل
الثوار ولكنها صعبة من وجهه نظرى وقد ناقشت هذة المعضلة فى بداية الثورة مع صديق 
وهو فرح ويتغنى بأن الثورة ليس لها قائد .. فانا لااستشف المستقبل ولكن توقعاته ببصيرة المؤمن
فقلت له بالعكس ان الثورة لو بقائد ستكون افضل ستتوحد المطالب وسيتحدث بشأنها ويطالب بها
بل سينفذها بكلتا يديه وفى ضهره جموع الشعب .. 
ولاتكون فرصة لبعض الطامحين والطامعين فى السلطة ومن كل له نوايا خبيثة لتسلم مفاتيح مصر ..
للاسف احنا اللى بنعانى من كـثرة وإنقسامات الشباب الان فى ائتلافات واحزاب ..
والمجلس العسكري بيتلكك بالسبب ده ..*




> لا يكفي أن يطمع المجلس العسكري في السلطة لكي نشعر بهذا الطمع فما أعتقده أن الطمع في السلطة أمر طبيعي لأي إنسان في موقع سلطة مؤقت و لكن لكي نشعر كشعب بهذا الطمع لابد من أدلة و قرائن لتأكيد إتجاه المجلس العسكري للإحتفاظ بالسلطة و هو ما لم يحدث و لا أظنه سوف يحدث أبداً لسببين :
> 
> الأول أن المجلس العسكري في داخله غير مستقر تماماً ففيه الكثير من الشد و الجذب حول القرارات الواجب إتخاذها في مثل هذه المرحلة الحساسة من المسيرة الوطنية المصرية و عدم الإستقرار هذا يعني أن الإختلافات إذا تفاقمت قد تتحول لإنقلابات عسكرية في المستقبل المنظور و بالتالي فمن الصعب جداً تسوية أمر إحتفاظ المجلس العسكري بالسلطة في ظل هذه الظروف 
> 
> أما السبب الثاني فهو الشعب ذاته اللذي يثير إعجابي به حراسته اليقظة لمكتسبات ثورته و العمل على إستثمارها بشتى الطرق و شعب بهذه اليقظة و القوة و الوحدة لن يتوانى في الدفاع عن ثورته حتى في مواجهة المجلس العسكري و بالطبع يعلم الجميع أن المواجهة بين الشعب و الجيش ستكون حتماً في صالح الشعب و لكنها ستنهي وجود دولة إسمها مصر من على الخريطة


*
طيب ممكن تفسر لي لماذا يتعمد بعض الأعلاميين والصحفيين التلميح لطمع الجيش فى السلطة
وزادت تصريحاتهم وكأنهم يعلمون الغيب ومافى النوايا .. بعد احداث سيناء فظلوه يبثون سموم
التشكيك بأن الجيش متآمر مع اسرائيل لافتعال هذة الاحداث ولاى اسباب لا اعلم !!
*



> لا تخلو مصر من المؤامرات حتى أثناء الثورة فبعض مما أشعل الثورة هو مؤامرات و تصفية حسابات و غيرها و لن تخلو أي مليونية من المؤامرات و لكن الحق دائماً ينتصر حتى لو إستفاد بعض ضعاف النفوس من هذا الإنتصار 
> فلا بأس و لكن في النهاية لن تجد حركة سياسية واحدة في مصر أو العالم لا يتفق مع مطالبها بعض المتآمرين أو لن يستفيد من إنتصارها بعض المتآمرين و لكن أن تكون الثورة كلها مجرد مؤامرة أو أجندة خارجية فهذا خارج تماماً عن المنطق و العقل


* اتفق معك فى كل حرف وحفظ الله لنا مصر من الفتن ومن يريد بها سوء*

----------


## بنت البادية

> أنا من رأيي ان الثوار تجيب من الآخر 
> وترفع شعار
> 
> الشعب يريد أسقاط مصر 
> ونخلص بقه 
> هنمشيها حته حته ليه 
> 
> النظام 
> طيب بسقوط النظام
> ...


والله معاك حق
ربنا يستر على مصر

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> جميل طالما فتحنا المجال للرآى الاخر 
> أذن فهنتكلم بوضوح . اولا حكايه ان الجيش حمى الثورة ده ضحك على الدقون . ده اجبر أخاك لابطل وعندى ملبون اثبات لده على النقيض طبعا ان مفيش دليل واحد على انه حمى الثورة . اذن ده عبط رسمى اننا نقول ان الجيش حمى الثورة تحت زريعه انه لم يضرب الثورة . 
> وهنا سؤال هل لو ضربها كان سينتصر عليها ؟ 
> الاجابه بالنفى طبعا لان المثال موجود فى ليبيا وسوريا واليمن ولم ينتصروا الى الان 
> رغم ان ليبيا الثوار كانوا لايتعدوا المئات فقط 
> وعلى النقيض الجيش المصرى كان نازل بقوات لاتتعدى الاف شخص فى كل ميادين مصر فى مقابل 20 مليون فى الشارع فاذا هجم الجيش عليهم لانضموا اليهم 20 مليون اخرين واصبح الاجمالى امام الجيش 40 مليون شخص فى مقابل كام الف وكل الاربعين مليون مدربين تدريب كامل على كل اسلحه القوات المسلحه 
> الثوار هيخصروا مليون 
> والجيش هيخصر 400 الف كاملين وينتهى من الوجود 
> خلى بالك احنا بنتكلم بارقام محدوده . 
> ...


*
لك من كل تقدير واحترامي ياأخ سراقة
رؤيتك ليس مندهش منها اطلاقاً لانها رؤية موجودة سمعتها مراراً وناقشتها مع اصدقاء

ولكن 

لماذا تنتشر هذة الرؤية للاوضاع فى مصر حالياً ! هذا مايدهشنى ولكى نقرب من افكار بعض
حضرتك قولت عندك مليون دليل على ان الجيش ليس حامى الثورة وانه اجبر على وضعه الحالى
ارجو من حضرتك بعض الدلائل ليزيد الثقة فى رؤيتك ..

حاجة تانية حضرتك بتقول ان مصر كانت ممكن ان تصبح ليبيا أخرى بحرب بين الثوار والجيش 
وذكرت رقم 40 او 20 مليون مصري ضد الجيش !!!

كده انت متعرفش المصريين كويس ..

لااعتقد ابــــــــداً ان هذا كان سيكون السيناريو المتوقع فى مصر لو عادى الجيش الثورة ..
اعتقد انها كانت ستكون حرب اهلية شاملة 
بين الجيش و قوات الحرس الجمهورى و بقايا الداخلية الهاربة و ضباط امن الدولة مضاف اليهم
انصار مبارك ( مثيري الشغب الان ) والمصريين الرافضين للثورة ( حينها ) من طرف والثوار واهاليهم 
وبعض المصريين الذين سيتعاطفون مع الثورة القابعين فى البيوت الطرف الآخر

وهذة الحرب الأهلية لن تنتهى لصالح احد على حساب احد بل ستكون مدخلاً شرعياً
لقوة خارجية ( ليبيا ) لحسم المسئلة .. وبالتأكيد بالتأكيد كنا سنكون عـــراق اخري

صدقنى
مفيش بيت مصري مدخلش احد افراده الجيش المصري
ومفيش شاب مصري دخل الجيش هايرفع سلاحه فى يوم ضده .. دول المصريين على فكرة
بخبرة عيشتى فترات فى الصعيد و بين الفلاحين والمنصورة واسكندرية
بإختلاف تقاليدهم وعادتهم ولكن سبحان الله دم واحد ونسيج واحد فعلاً وده من عجائب المصريين*

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> *طيب ممكن تفسر لي لماذا يتعمد بعض الأعلاميين والصحفيين التلميح لطمع الجيش فى السلطة*
> *وزادت تصريحاتهم وكأنهم يعلمون الغيب ومافى النوايا .. بعد احداث سيناء فظلوه يبثون سموم*
> *التشكيك بأن الجيش متآمر مع اسرائيل لافتعال هذة الاحداث ولاى اسباب لا اعلم !!*


الأخ الكريم عادل 

من وجهة نظري أرى أن مصر بعد الثورة قد تغيرت قليلاً خاصة فيما يتعلق بالإعلام و هو تغيير موازي للتغيير السياسي ، بمعنى أن المتابع للشأن المصري قبل الثورة كان سيجد الكثير من الإعلاميين ينافقون النظام ، منهم من ينافق النظام عن قناعة نتيجة إستفادته العظمى من بقاءه و منهم من ينافق النظام عن غير قناعة نتيجة إجباره على ذلك 

و منهم من كان يتابع خيوط كثيرة مثل الإسلاميين أو العلمانيين أو الأقباط أو الناصريين أو غيرهم ، و هذه المتابعة لا تكون دائماً مجردة في صورة خبر من هنا أو من هناك و لكنها غالباً ما تكون هادفة في صورة نقد و إرهاب فكري 

حالياً باتت خيوط السياسة المصرية كثيرة و متابعتها تختلف عن زمن ما قبل الثورة فما قبل الثورة كانت الخيوط كلها تؤدي إلى جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة ثم نظام نظام مبارك الأمني و لكن حالياً الكثير من الخيوط لا تؤدي إلى شيء بعدما حصلت كل الحركات السياسية على إستقلالها و ذهب أمن الدولة بلا رجعة 

ما أريد قوله أن أي نظام في العالم له معارضيه و منتقديه و لكننا في وضع خاص حيث المعارضين لا يتوقفوا عند حدود المعارضة فوضع شعب مصر الإستثنائي بعد زوال خوفه من بطش النظام حوله من معارض و مطالب بتصحيح الوضع إلى مطالب بالإسقاط ، بمعنى أن معارضي عصام شرف لا يوجهونه للإتجاه الصحيح و لكنهم يطالبون بتغييره 

و كذلك معارضي المجلس العسكري لا يكتفون بنقده و توجيهه لما يريدون و لكنهم يطالبون بإسقاطه 

إنه العامل النفسي لشعب وجد حريته المطلقة بعد قرون من الكبت و القهر و الإذلال فاليوم تحولت ثقافة الخوف من النظام إلى ثقافة إسقاط النظام أي من النقيض إلى النقيض 

إن مبارك لم يكن شخصاً واحداً يحكم مصر بل كان منظومة متكاملة ليس بمعنى التنسيق و الترابط و لكن بمعنى العصابة و السرقة ، لذلك فإن تغيير نظام مبارك لن يتأتى بهذه الكيفية اللتي يراها الثوار فليس معنى إخفاق عصام شرف في بعض الأمور أن نغيره و إلا سنغير رئيس الوزراء بمعدل كل ستة أشهر 

كذلك ليس معنى تباطوء المجلس العسكري أن نسقطه و إلا لن يبقى في مصر من يصلح للرئاسة .. إننا في طور المراهقة السياسية و هو طور كما نعلم جميعاً عن المراهقة يتسم بالحدة في الأفعال و الأقوال ، و أحمد الله كثيراً أننا وصلنا لهذا الطور في زمن قياسي يقدر بستة أشهر بينما هناك من الشعوب من ظل مئات السنين في مهده سياسياً 

و عن موضوع سيناء أرى أنه من غير المحتمل أن يتآمر الجيش مع إسرائيل لتثبيت أقدامه في الحكم فما نتج عن موضوع سيناء يضر بالجيش و لا يساعده على تثبيت أقدامه خاصة و حتى وقتنا هذا لم يخرج من القوات المسلحة بيان واحد و لو حتى مقتضب يشرح فيه ما حدث في سيناء بينما أخرج مجلس الوزراء ثلاثة بيانات ، ناهيك عن ضرره على إسرائيل و بمعرفتي بإسرائيل لا أظنهم سيقبلون بمؤامرة تضيع فيها أرواح إسرائيلية و تتعقد فيها العلاقات بينهم و بين مصر بفعل تحول القرار المصري من أيدي الحكام إلى أيدي الشعب 

لكني أعتقد أن تفجيرات خطوط الغاز المصرية المصدرة إلى إسرائيل و الأردن كان برعاية المجلس العسكري و الحكومة لثلاثة أسباب

الأول هو أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة من أشد المعارضين لتصدير الغاز المصري عامة و لإسرائيل خاصة 

و الثاني أنه بعد التفجير الأول لخط الغاز كان حرياً بالحكومة و المجلس العسكري تشديد الحراسة على النقاط الحساسة في خط الغاز المصري و هو ما لم يحدث حتى وقتنا هذا 

و الثالث أن هذه طريقة عملية و سريعة الأثر لمراجعة أسعار الغاز المصري المصدر لإسرائيل و الأردن و تحميل مسئولية رفض الأسعار الحالية للإرادة الشعبية المصرية مبتعدين بذلك عن متاهات المفاوضات الطويلة و اللتي تحترفها إسرائيل 

ذلك فضلاً عن الأزمات اللتي تغرق فيها إسرائيل عند قطع الغاز المصري عنها خاصة و الغاز المصري يغطي نسبة 40 % من إستهلاك الطاقة في إسرائيل و هم أمر هام للغاية حيث يدفع إسرائيل لإثارة مشاكل مع دول أخرى مثل لبنان للإستيلاء على حقول الغاز اللبنانية في البحر المتوسط أي أنه يضع إسرائيل في ورطة تضاف إلى باقة الورطات اللتي زجت بنفسها فيها

----------


## أسد

في الصفحة الأولي بجريدة الأهرام المصرية 

دعـوات إسرائيلية إلـي إلغــاء اتفاقيـة
كامب ديفيد بدلا من انتظار إعادة تقييمها 

كشفت صحيفة هاآرتس الإسرائيلية عن أن إسرائيل تعيش في حالة من الذعر والترقب في انتظار الموقف المصري من اتفاقية كامب ديفيد‏,‏ داعية إلي المبادرة بإلغائها‏


.‏
وذكرت الصحيفة في افتتاحيتها امس أنه حدثت حالة من الصدمة بعد تولي المجلس العسكري إدارة شئون مصر وأعربت عن دهشتها أنه بعد مرور33 عاما من السلام مع مصر, أنه تم توقيع الاتفاقية مع ديكتاتور, في إشارة إلي الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات واستكمالها مع ديكتاتور آخر بعد اغتيال السادات. وأضافت أن الاتفاقية في طريقها للانهيار لأن الديكتاتور رحل ووصل المجلس العسكري إلي السلطة الآن, وأن إسرائيل تعيش في حالة من الخوف والذعر وتعد الأيام في انتظار الانهيار المفاجيء لكامب ديفيد. واعتبرت الصحيفة ان كامب ديفيد لا تزال تثير نذر اندلاع الحرب مع مصروأنه حتي بعد مرور100 عام من توقيعها تعتبر الاتفاقية تهديدا.
وأشار كاتب المقال زيفي بارئيل المحلل السياسي في شئون الشرق الأوسط إلي أن الحل يكمن في أنه بدلا من الانتظار كل صباح للبيانات المصرية حول إعادة تقييم اتفاقيات كامب ديفيد وبدلا من الانتظار في خوف للحظة التي ستعلن فيه مصر طلب تغيير الاتفاقية لابد أن تبادر إسرائيل بإلغاء اتفاقات السلام مع مصر والأردن حتي يحكم هذه البلاد حكومات ديمقراطية أو ديكتاتورية حقيقية من النوع الذي تعرف إسرائيل كيفية التعامل معه. وأعرب الكاتب عن رغبة إسرائيل في بقاء المجلس العسكري تحت رئاسة المشير طنطاوي ينظم الشئون ويمنع ميدان التحرير من تحديد من يحكم مصر مشيرا الي أن السلام مع المواطنين المصريين سيكلف غاليا أكثر من السلام مع المجلس العسكري أو مع ديكتاتور. وأضاف بارئيل ان المصريين يطالبون بالسلام مع الفلسطينيين والانسحاب من الأراضي الفلسطينية وترسيم الحدود ولا يصرون علي بقية المطالب التي توصل إليها الديكتاتور السابق. وقال الكاتب لكن كم من الوقت يمكن أن نعيش في سلام مع المجلس العسكري الذي يستجيب لمطالب الشارع.
وتابع أن الحقيقة أننا نعجب بالمجالس العسكرية وفي تركيا نحب المجلس العسكري الذي يشتري الطائرات بدون طيار منا ويتعاون معنا في مجال الاستخبارات لكن الدولة يحكمها الآن مؤسسة عسكرية مدنية إسلامية منتخبة ديمقراطيا وكانت المفاجأة أن الديمقراطية ليست الحل السحري لكنها أخطر علي العلاقات بين الدول. وفي مصر كنا نحب حسني مبارك وأنور السادات لأنهما جزء من المؤسسة العسكرية كما أن الملك الحسين كان يعتمد علي الجيش وعندما وقع اتفاق السلام مع إسرائيل فإنه لم يستشر الشعب الأردني. وأوضح الكاتب أن إسرائيل تحب المجالس العسكرية في العالم العربي وشيلي والأرجنتين وأثيوبيا لأنها تتكلم بلغة متشابهة كما أنها تتفاهم مع بعضها واهتماماتهم محددة وواضحة وتحتقر المدنيين وبدونهم تسقط بلادهم في فوضي وأن السياسات المدنية بداية لانهيار الدولة. وأن المؤسسات العسكرية تعمل باسم أعلي قيمة علي سلم القيم وهي الأمن. وأن باقي القيم مثل التعليم والصحة والخدمات الاجتماعية يمكن أن تتوافر إذا توافر الأمن. وأكد كاتب المقال أن الفرق بين المؤسسة العسكرية في مصر وإسرائيل أن الأول معين والثاني منتخب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تعليقي علي الموضوع 

نبقي نأتي بإسرائيل تحكم مصر بدلا من المجلس العسكرى -علشان الإتئلافات ترتاح .. ولا نقسم مصر نصفين المسيحين نصف والمسلمين نصف  

====> يا قومنا ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك كله ... وكم في مصر من المضحكات ولكنه ضحك كالبكاء 

كان معكم أخوكم/ أسد 
الرئيس العام لجمعية تنسيقيات خنقتونا 
وتحياتي لطارح الموضوع أستاذ: عادل

----------


## سراقة

الموضوع قتل بحث ومناقشه لما اتشرح من قبل فى كل الدنيا 
حاله انفلات امنى واحده فى اى دوله من دول العالم يقال على الفور وزير داخليتها 
من يقود الانفلات الامنى المنظم فى مصر ؟ 
وهل هناك رادع له ؟ ولو كان هناك رادع واحد كانت اختفت على الفور اى محاوله من محاولات الانفلات 
من يحاكم الثوار ويترك رموز النظام تعبث فى مقدرات البلد ؟ 
من يصر على عدم محاكمه حتى امين شرطه فى النظام  وعلى النقيض يحاكم الشعب محاكمات عسكريه للمدنيين ؟ 
من قام بعمليات قتل للظباط الجيش فى التحرير على انهم يساندون الثورة . ؟ 
من قام بكشف عزريات البنات رغم تعارضه مع كل القوانين والاعراف الدوليه ؟ 
من فتح النيران على التحرير بطلقات لم تطلق فى حرب 73 ؟ 
من اصر على تصدير الغاز للاعداء بتراب الفلوس والرز والقمع عبر الحدود ؟ 
من حمى صينيه ميدان التحرير وترك الحدود لاسرائيل بدون حمايه ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن الهدف الذي تم من أجله إنشاء منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي هو إتاحة مساحة من الحوار الهادف على الشبكة يلتقي من خلالها الشباب العربي لتبادل الأفكار و الآراء و الخبرات في إطار من الاحترام المتبادل و المحبة المشتركة الرامية إلى تعميق التواصل بين الشباب في مختلف الأقطار العربية .

لذلك فقد و ضعت إدارة منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي مجموعة من القواعد التنظيمية لتحقيق هذا الهدف بالشكل الصحيح وفقاً للأسس التالية:

5- الاحترام المتبادل بين الأعضاء هو الإطار الصحيح الذي نتحاور من خلاله ، لذا يجب احترام آراء الآخرين وعدم الاستخفاف بها أو تسفيهها ، أو الاستهزاء بالأعضاء وآرائهم . 


16- يمنع كتابة أي لفظ غير لائق من شتم أو استهزاء أو نقد جارح أو تلميح غير مباشر يولد الضغائن والخلافات بين الأعضاء كما يمنع منعا باتا اتخاذ المنتدى كساحة لتصفية الحسابات أو مشاكل خارجيه لا تتعلق بالمنتدى وعند وجود أي مشكلة مع أحد الأعضاء تتعلق بالمنتدى يرجى تبليغ الإدارة وسوف يتم اتخاذ اللازم. 

قواعد وشروط منتدى ابناء مصر

ارجوا الاطلاع 

برجاء الالتزام بالخط الرئيسى للموضوع وانتقاء لغة حوار راقية ومتحضرة من الاخوة المشاركين 
والا سأضطر آسفة لغلق الموضوع
تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إسقاط المجلس العسكرى فى حد ذاته لا يجب أن يكون هدف
الثورة قامت من أجل إسقاط النظام وإقامة حياة سياسية سليمة
تقوم على تداول السلطة بنزاهة وتقوم على الحرية والمساواة والعدالة الإجتماعية
إن ساهم المجلس العسكرى فى تحقيق تلك الأهداف نضرب له تعظيم سلام
وإن وقف فى سبيل تحقيق تلك الأهداف فلا مناص من الضغط عليه بشتى السبل

----------


## the_chemist

> إسقاط المجلس العسكرى فى حد ذاته لا يجب أن يكون هدف
> الثورة قامت من أجل إسقاط النظام وإقامة حياة سياسية سليمة
> تقوم على تداول السلطة بنزاهة وتقوم على الحرية والمساواة والعدالة الإجتماعية
> إن ساهم المجلس العسكرى فى تحقيق تلك الأهداف نضرب له تعظيم سلام
> وإن وقف فى سبيل تحقيق تلك الأهداف فلا مناص من الضغط عليه بشتى السبل


الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر

يا أبا لبنى

المجلس قالها مرارا وتكراراً ولا عاوزينه يرقع يمين بطال "علي رأى أهل كفر الشيخ عند بحيرة البرلس" أنه لا يريد الاستمرار وأنه يريد سرعة تسليم السلطة للحكومة المنتخبة بطريق شرعى ورئيس جمهورية منتخب بطريق شرعي

ولكن للأسف هناك من يحاول وضع قلاقل في الطريق ومنهم دعاة الفتنة ومحاولة حرق مصر كما يريد البعض من الجمعيات التى تقبض من الخارج وتعمل علي حرق البلاد

مش فاهم ولا عارف ماذا تريدون

هناك من يتحدث عن كامب ديفيد من مجرد قراءته لموضوع في أحد المنتديات ليس فيه نص الاتفاقية ولكن مجرد واحد بيحكى حدوتة كما فعل شاعرنا عبدالرحمن الأبنودى مع عم جابر أبو حسين لما حكى قة أبو زيد الهلالي سلامة

ليس هناك سوى كلام * كلام

وعندما تواجهه بالحقيقة لا يقول سوى حرق مصر كما فعل الليبيون

عموماً الموضوع لن يتم حله بسهولة طالما أن هناك من يريد حرق البلاد


شكراً

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر
> 
> يا أبا لبنى
> 
> المجلس قالها مرارا وتكراراً ولا عاوزينه يرقع يمين بطال "علي رأى أهل كفر الشيخ عند بحيرة البرلس" أنه لا يريد الاستمرار وأنه يريد سرعة تسليم السلطة للحكومة المنتخبة بطريق شرعى ورئيس جمهورية منتخب بطريق شرعي
> 
> ولكن للأسف هناك من يحاول وضع قلاقل في الطريق ومنهم دعاة الفتنة ومحاولة حرق مصر كما يريد البعض من الجمعيات التى تقبض من الخارج وتعمل علي حرق البلاد
> 
> مش فاهم ولا عارف ماذا تريدون
> ...


أخى العزيز أبو أمنية
أنا متفق معك على فكرة فى أن إسقاط المجلس العسكرى سيكبد البلاد خسائر من الأفضل تجنبها
لكن الكرة دائما فى ملعب المجلس العسكرى 
ويجب أن تكون تحركاته أسرع
فإن كان حقا صادق النية فى تسليم السلطة فلا نحتاج منه لا كلام ولا حلفان على المصحف
عليه فقط تحديد توقيتات معلنة ومحددة يلتزم بها لتسليم السلطة
لكن الموضوع تأخر بعض الشيء
قال المجلس أنه سيسلم السلطة بعد ستة أشهر
ثم تأخر
وبناء على ذلك ساور البعض مخاوف مشروعة من أن المجلس غير جاد فى تسليم السلطة
ولا أخفيك أننى أيضا تساورنى تلك المخاوف
والأيام القادمة سوف تظهر الحقائق
وأتمنى من كل قلبى أن يكمل المجلس العسكرى عملية تسليم السلطة فى أسرع وقت بناء على فترات زمنية معلنة
ولو لديك مواعيد إنتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى
وموعد إنتخابات الرئاسة القادمة ياريت تقولى عليهم
تحياتى ومودتى
 ::

----------


## nariman

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل الشرقاوي
					


الأخت ناريمان رأى صحيح تماماً .. وبالطبع يفتح مجال لبعض الناس ان تقول ماتشاء
وللاسف حجتهم قوية بسبب المجلس العسكري .. زى سمعنا مثلاً ان مبارك لسه بيحكم
وده اشك فيه بالطبع ولكن بالفعل نفس الاسلوب والعقلية والسياسة التى ينتهجها المجلس
تفتح مجالاً للشك .. والاعجب ان المجلس عارف كل اللى بيتقال عليه وانتقاده ! لما لا يغير سياسته !
رؤيتك ممتازة ولكن مارائيك المجلس العسكري آن وقت رحيله وإذا كانت الاجابة نعم فكيفية الطريقة ؟
أشكرك 


*
*فعلا يا أستاذ عادل الشئ العجيب انهم عارفين وراصدين كل ردود الأفعال دي وبرضه ماشيين في نفس السكة !! ..مش عارفة هل هو عند أو غباء سياسي لكن بجد شئ محير والأكيد في رأيي انه مش من الحكمة خالص انهم يتعاملوا مع الأوضاع كده
نفسي لامبة الشك تنطفي من جوايا وصعب عليا اني أحس بالغدر قادم..انما مش قادرة أحس بالأمل الكامل في ان الحكم في مصر مش حيبقى استنساخ لنفس النظام السابق بوجوه جديدة.. حرام.. البلد دي تستاهل تبقى أحسن وتاخد مكانتها الحقيقية*

*بالنسبة لسؤالك .. هو في كل الأحوال لازم يرحل والنهارده قبل بكرة ( بمعنى ان الحكم لازم ينتقل لسلطة مدنية والجيش يرجع لدوره الأصلي في حماية البلد ) على فكرة مش من مصلحتهم الاستمرار اكثر وتمديد الفترة الانتقالية مهما قالوا من حجج ان البلد لسه مهددة*
*احنا حنفضل مهددين طول ما الدنيا عايمة كده ..ومش معنى كلامي اني عايزة كروتة انتخابات وأي برلمان وأي رئيس ييجي ..القصة مش كده..حنا عايزين نبني دولة مؤسسات مش دولة رئيس يبقى الحاكم بأمره بصلاحيات إلهية مطلقة..مش بنشيل فرعون علشان نحط غيره*
*النظام المحترم اللي نفسي اعيش لحد ما اشوفه في بلدي ان نظام الحكم له أركان مكتملة محددة والرئيس فيه موظف له اختصاصات معينة ومؤقتة ولغاية أقل موظف كل واحد عارف دوره ولا يتعداه..دولة القانون يا ناس مش دولة الفرعون ولا دولة العسكر*
*المجلس في ايده يحقق ده ويعبر بالبلد للمرحلة دي وعنده كامل الصلاحيات والوقت وكل حاجة.. عملوا ايه لغاية دلوقتي لفتح الطريق لبناء الدولة ؟؟ .. ودي مش منحة ده حقنا كشعب في حياة كريمة دفعنا فيها حاجات غالية كتير أولها دم*

----------


## nariman

> إسقاط المجلس العسكرى فى حد ذاته لا يجب أن يكون هدف
> الثورة قامت من أجل إسقاط النظام وإقامة حياة سياسية سليمة
> تقوم على تداول السلطة بنزاهة وتقوم على الحرية والمساواة والعدالة الإجتماعية
> إن ساهم المجلس العسكرى فى تحقيق تلك الأهداف نضرب له تعظيم سلام
> وإن وقف فى سبيل تحقيق تلك الأهداف فلا مناص من الضغط عليه بشتى السبل


الله يفتح عليك يا أحمد ..اتفق تماما معك

----------


## the_chemist

> أخى العزيز أبو أمنية
> أنا متفق معك على فكرة فى أن إسقاط المجلس العسكرى سيكبد البلاد خسائر من الأفضل تجنبها
> لكن الكرة دائما فى ملعب المجلس العسكرى 
> ويجب أن تكون تحركاته أسرع
> فإن كان حقا صادق النية فى تسليم السلطة فلا نحتاج منه لا كلام ولا حلفان على المصحف
> عليه فقط تحديد توقيتات معلنة ومحددة يلتزم بها لتسليم السلطة
> لكن الموضوع تأخر بعض الشيء
> قال المجلس أنه سيسلم السلطة بعد ستة أشهر
> ثم تأخر
> ...


الأخ الفاضل أبا لبنى وليلي

لعلك لم تنس بعد

المجلس العسكري حدد مواعيد لتسليم السلطة بعد 6 شهور يعنى في شهر أغسطس أو سبتمبر علي أقصي تقدير كما كان قد وعد

ولكنك نسيت

أن السبب في التأخير هو منظمات الجتمع المدنى والتى كانت كل يوم تقدم طلبات لا حصر لها كلها لا تحتاج لسلق البيض ولكن تحتاج لدراسة واعية متأنية وخاصة من قواد ليس لهم دور سياسي ولكن دورهم عسكرى يعنى الخبرة السياسية عندهم ضعيفة وللأسف بعد الإستفتاء والذى وافق عليه الشعب بأغلبية حقيقية "بالمناسبة أنا كنت ممن قالوا لا" وجاء دور من يزعمون أنهم يريدون الديموقراطية ليرفضوا رأى الأغلبية لا لشئ سوى لأن رأى الأغلبية وافق رأى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "تصور الديموقراطيون يرفضون رأى الأغلبية مش خيبة دى ولا حجة البليد مسح السبورة"

المهم أن سبب التأخير هو مدعى الديموقراطية والذين للأسف الشديد ظهر أن معظمهم ممن تقبلوا رشاوى من أمريكا علي هيئات وتحت مسميات مختلفة منها دعم التوجه "الديموأراطى"  ومعظمهم يريد حرق مصر مثل حركة الغسيل "5 بريل + 1 رابسو" لغسيل تاريخ مصر وجعله أنصع بياضاً

عموماً ما أعرفه الكل يعرفه فليس لي علاقة بالسياسة سوى عن طريق ما أقرأه ويقرأه الجميع

ولكن ما أعرفه جيداً أن حتى المجلس العسكري أصبح مثل غيره يخشي الشعب وعلم أن الشعب لم يمت

مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## the_chemist

خد دى يا عم أحمد وشوف مين اللى بيعطل إنتقال السلطة

دعاوى وقف الإنتخابات التشريعية

كتبت  هبة سعيد:
تنظر محكمة القضاء الإداري منتصف الشهر الجاري عدداً من الدعاوي تطالب بإصدار حكم قضائي بالزام كل من رئيس الوزراء والمجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة ووزير العدل بوقف إجراء الانتخابات التشريعية لمجلسي الشعب والشوري المزمع إجراؤها في سبتمبر لحين استقرار الأوضاع الأمنية والسياسية والاقتصادية.. وقالت الدعاوي إن إجراء الانتخابات بنظام الفردي والقائمة الآن وفي ظل حالة البلاد الأمنية التي تمر بها البلاد وانتشار البلطجية والخارجين علي القانون والمدججين بالأسلحة النارية والبيضاء ستعيق هذه الانتخابات بالإضافة إلي أن إعادة تقسيم الدوائر وإجراء الانتخابات بهذه السرعة يتعارض مع مبدأ تكافؤ  الفرص والمساواة في المراكز القانونية لإنها ستفرز قوي سياسية بعينها وتؤدي لسيطرة رجال الحزب الوطني المنحل الذي دمر مصر اقتصاديا واجتماعيا.. وأكدت الدعاوي إن إجراء انتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشوري بهذه السرعة يتعارض مع ثورة 25 يناير 2011 التي قامت ضد النظام والمؤسسات بعيدا عن التعصب وأعمال العنف والقمع التي كانت تشوب العملية الانتخابية في العصر البائد.


ايه رأيك في سخافة الناس دى

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> تقول أن إسرائيل إشترطت في معاهدة كامب ديفيد ألا يزيد قوام الجيش المصري بأكمله عن 400 ألف جندي 
> إدعائك هذا كما كتبته أنا لم يأخذ سوى بضع كلمات و إذا كان بالفعل مادة في المعاهدة فسيكون مكون من نفس بضع الكلمات .. واضح ؟
> لكن لنفي هذا الإدعاء يا سيد سراقة يجب عليك قراءة المعاهدة بالكامل لتتأكد من عدم وجود هذه المادة المكونة من بضع كلمات  
> و على كل حال إليك المعاهدة و ملحقاتها ( اللتي لم تقرأها ) و إليك الخريطة التوضيحية للمعاهدة و تفضل بقرائتها ثم...........بما يثبت ما إدعيته ........في المعاهدة 
> 
> و هذا رابط المشاركة http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...65#post1553065


* 
400 ألف جندي مصري ايه مش فاهم !! وهل فى اتفاقية فى الدنيا بتلزم عدد جيش الدولة .. الإ إذا كانت محتلة 
كلامك ياأستاذ أيمن مظبوط 100 % وبأكد مفيش بند او نص فى كامب ديفيد بيحدد عدد الجيش ومفيش بنود سرية 
وتعدد جيشنا يوصل ل 900 الف من مصدر عسكري ..* 




> الأخ الكريم عادل 
> 
> من وجهة نظري أرى أن مصر بعد الثورة قد تغيرت قليلاً خاصة فيما يتعلق بالإعلام و هو تغيير موازي للتغيير السياسي ، بمعنى أن المتابع للشأن المصري قبل الثورة كان سيجد الكثير من الإعلاميين ينافقون النظام ، منهم من ينافق النظام عن قناعة نتيجة إستفادته العظمى من بقاءه و منهم من ينافق النظام عن غير قناعة نتيجة إجباره على ذلك 
> 
> و كذلك معارضي المجلس العسكري لا يكتفون بنقده و توجيهه لما يريدون و لكنهم يطالبون بإسقاطه 
>  
> إنه العامل النفسي لشعب وجد حريته المطلقة بعد قرون من الكبت و القهر و الإذلال فاليوم تحولت ثقافة الخوف من النظام إلى ثقافة إسقاط النظام أي من النقيض إلى النقيض 
> 
> إن مبارك لم يكن شخصاً واحداً يحكم مصر بل كان منظومة متكاملة ليس بمعنى التنسيق و الترابط و لكن بمعنى العصابة و السرقة ، لذلك فإن تغيير نظام مبارك لن يتأتى بهذه الكيفية اللتي يراها الثوار فليس معنى إخفاق عصام شرف في بعض الأمور أن نغيره و إلا سنغير رئيس الوزراء بمعدل كل ستة أشهر 
> ...


*

مع انى مش شايف مصلحة ايه الأعلاميين من تحريضهم لإسقاط المجلس العسكري .. وتشجيع 
شباب 6 ابريل على شتم اشخاصه وسبابهم .. بحجة الديمقراطية والنقد .. اى نقد !!! الشتائم اصبحت من النقد 
أشكرك على رؤيتك .. سلمت من اى سوء 
*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> أنا من رأيي ان الثوار تجيب من الآخر 
> وترفع شعار
> 
> الشعب يريد أسقاط مصر 
> ونخلص بقه 
> هنمشيها حته حته ليه 
> 
> النظام 
> طيب بسقوط النظام
> ...


*

هههههههه والله يا أستاذ احمد ياريت .. يبقا ريحوه واستريحوه 
انا مش عارف هما عاوزين ايه ونيتهم ايه !!
يعنى فى أخ طالع على نهج  البيه عمر عفيفى بيهدد الجيش ان يوم 9/9 مسيرة لمنادة بإسقاطه 
ولو وقفوه ضد مسيرتهم .. مش هيحصلهم طيب 
طيب وبعدين !  لو خدوه علقة من الاهالى زى يوم العباسية برضوه هيقولوه 
وبعض الإخوة اللى مؤيدين لافعالهم هيقولوه وهيكرره
الجمل بتاعة حزب وطنى والجيش أجر بلطجية وإختراعات يا كوتش*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> ليسقط الجيش يسقط يسقط يسقط
> 
> إلي المطالبين بسقوط الجيش المصري والمجلس العسكرى
> 
> أتحسبون ما حدث من ليبيا إنتصار
> 
> والله إن ليبيا ستتحول لساحة معارك لن تنتهى قريباً وستكون لبنان أخري معاركها لا ولن تنتهى قريباً
> 
> ثانياً: ليبيا محاطة بدول عربية لن تفكر إحداها بغزو ليبيا وحتى تشاد لن تستطيع فعل ذلك
> ...


 *
والله يااستاذنا انا اللى بشكرك على مشاركتك الطيبة اللى فى طيتها وطنية وخوف على ليبيا ومصر والدول العربية جميعاً 
وإن كان ظاهرها يفهمه البعض كما ينسج خياله ان يلقى تهم واتهامات حتماً باطلة وستزيد من الرصيد يوم الحساب
فما استاء له هذة الايام ان اجد اصنام بشرية تُمجد وتُقدس 
اصبح الوضع الان .. اللى يحب مصر يسمع كلام الثوار 
حتى وقت تهديد قناة السويس وإعلان العصيان المدنى للسويس وقفل المجمع .. 
سمعت اصواتاً من الأصدقاء تقول صح كده ربنا يبارك خطواتكم !!
لدرجة ان لو حصل مواجهات مع جنود الجيش المصري .. متوقع ايضاً انى اسمع جملة صح كده خليهم يربوهم 
ولاحول ولاقوة الإ بالله
واعذرهم فى ذلك لانى اجده تحول من حالة إنعدام الثقة فى من يحكم مصر الى الثقة الكاملة فى من حررها من هذا النظام
ولكن بالحكمة وبالعقل فقط سوف تمر مصر من هذة الحالة المؤقتة من التوتر .. ليست بالقوة كما يدعى بعض الثوار ..*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *
> إذا خضع المشير في بداية الثوره لأوامر الرئيس المخلوع
> 
> هل هذا سيكون حالنا أيضا أم كنا ليبيا أولي*
> 
> حزفت هذه القصيده من الفيس بناء علي نصائح بعض الأصدقاء في السلك القضائي وبعض المحامين
> 
> فهي أذا نشرت كامله سب وقذف جهه عسكريه عليا بحكم عسكري واجب النفاد فورا
> 
> ...


 *
اولاً انا سعيد جداً بمشاركتك وقصيدتك اللى تحبس دى يا عمنا الشاعر الجميل أستاذنا وجدى

ثانياً سؤال حضرتك ينقصه شىء بسيط .. ان لحد الان لم يتم التأكيد على وجود اوامر من عدمه
فهى تحت نظر القضاء .. وكلنا مستنين مواجه تصريحات المشير بمبارك .. والله سيعلن الحقائق ان شاء الله

ولو فرضنا وجود اوامر أجابتى على سؤال حضرتك فيما يخص مقارنة اوضاع ليبيا ومصر* 



> *
> 
> حاجة تانية حضرتك بتقول ان مصر كانت ممكن ان تصبح ليبيا أخرى بحرب بين الثوار والجيش 
> وذكرت رقم 40 او 20 مليون مصري ضد الجيش !!!
> 
> كده انت متعرفش المصريين كويس ..
> 
> لااعتقد ابــــــــداً ان هذا كان سيكون السيناريو المتوقع فى مصر لو عادى الجيش الثورة ..
> اعتقد انها كانت ستكون حرب اهلية شاملة 
> ...


*

ثالثاً بخصوص محاكمة الثوار ولا بلاش ثوار لان الشعب المصري كله ثوار أخص 6 ابريل وشبابها اللى عاوز
يغلط ويشتم ومش عاوز يتحكم ولا يتأدب .. ماأعتقدش ابداً ان حضرتك توافق على ان اسماء محفوظ تنعت المشير
بالكلب وعلى قناة فضائية كمان .. هى دى الديمقراطية اللى بنادى بيها .. 
علشان من الثوار ولا 6 ابريل تشتم براحتها فى خلق الله ..
ولو حضرتك تقصد مايكل نبيل ياريت حضرتك تشوف بنفسك 
بيقول ايه على الجيش المصري والتجنيد ورائيه ايه فى اسرائيل ..
سؤال
لو الثوار دول مشتموش وقلوه ادبهم .. كانوه اتحبسوه ؟!

رابعاً بخصوص المحاكمات العسكرية  للمدنيين .. اعتقد انك تروح بنفسك او الإخوة وتسأل عن المحاكمات دى ليه
والمدنيين دول عملوه ايه واتمسكوه إزاى .. هتعرف الوضع وهتصدق ..
يا أستاذ وجدى المدنيين دول ممسكوين بعضهم من الشرطة العسكرية و بعضهم من الاهالى متلبسين
اللى قتل واللى اغتصب واللى روع مواطنيين واللى خطف واللى سرق .. 
وسبحان الله اثناء الجرائم دى كنا بننادى باقصى عقوبة علشان الوضع اللى فيه مصر وامنها 
نيجى دلوقتى ندافع احنا عن المجرمين دول
اللى استغلوه الفوضى وغياب الامن لارتكاب جرائمهم 
بحجة العدالة انهم يتحكموه اودام الدفاع المدنى وحضرتك عارف انه ممكن بالقانون بتاعنا ده 
وامثلة كتير يغتصب ويقتل ويطلع براءة !!
سؤال
لو المدنيين دول ( البلطجية ) كانوه احترموه نفسهم وراعوه ربنا ومستغلوش ظروف البلد كانوه اتمسكوه واتحاكموه ؟!
أعتقد ان فى حجات كتيرة لازم نراجع فيها افكارنا او نفكر فيها بشكل افضل ..*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> نبقي نأتي بإسرائيل تحكم مصر بدلا من المجلس العسكرى -علشان الإتئلافات ترتاح .. ولا نقسم مصر نصفين المسيحين نصف والمسلمين نصف  
> 
> ====> يا قومنا ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك كله ... وكم في مصر من المضحكات ولكنه ضحك كالبكاء 
> 
> كان معكم أخوكم/ أسد 
> الرئيس العام لجمعية تنسيقيات خنقتونا 
> وتحياتي لطارح الموضوع أستاذ: عادل


 *
أشكرك يا أستاذى على تشريفى بحضورك ورائي حضرتك البليغ ..
اعتقد ان تنازل الجيش عن السلطة الان لاى ائتلاف او اى مجلس مدنى ورجوع الجيش سكانته والحدود
كما يطالب البعض سيرجعنا لنقطة 11 فبراير ودخول مصر من جديد اياما ليست بقليلة لفوضى جديدة 
يعنى مفيش شرطة كده كده وان نزلت باستحياء بتنزل فى حضور الشرطة العسكرية اللى عاملة توازن قليلاً
تخيل بقا لو مفيش شرطة ولا جيش .. 

بس للاسف شعار الشعب يريد .. اصبح يستخدم مش فى محله
والمصريين لسه زى ماهما نايمين فى الخط و مفقش الإ بعضهم فى ميدان التحرير فى اواخر ايام الثورة 
ومفقاش ومرحش ميدان التحرير لمطالبة مبارك بالتنحى الإ لما الشرطة اختفت .. 
ولما تنحى رجع ينام تانى وبرضوه صحى بعضهم شوية صغيرين للاستفتاء .. وبرضوه راجعوه يناموه تانى 
الله اعلم 
هيرجعوه يصحوه من جديد وقت المواجهه مع الجيش .. مع او ضد !!*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> إسقاط المجلس العسكرى فى حد ذاته لا يجب أن يكون هدف
> الثورة قامت من أجل إسقاط النظام وإقامة حياة سياسية سليمة
> تقوم على تداول السلطة بنزاهة وتقوم على الحرية والمساواة والعدالة الإجتماعية
> إن ساهم المجلس العسكرى فى تحقيق تلك الأهداف نضرب له تعظيم سلام
> وإن وقف فى سبيل تحقيق تلك الأهداف فلا مناص من الضغط عليه بشتى السبل


*
الله ينور عليك ياأستاذ أحمد 
كلام وراى ولا اروع
ولكن الضغط عليه بشتى السبل ..  بأى طريقة ؟!
اعتصامات ... بيجي ناس تقول ده وقف حال البلد 
قفل المجمع او اى سكة حديد او طريق او بورصة .. برضوه حضرتك عارف اللى بيتقال*

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> *
> 
> مع انى مش شايف مصلحة ايه الأعلاميين من تحريضهم لإسقاط المجلس العسكري .. وتشجيع 
> شباب 6 ابريل على شتم اشخاصه وسبابهم .. بحجة الديمقراطية والنقد .. اى نقد !!! الشتائم اصبحت من النقد 
> *
> [/CENTER]


أخي الكريم عادل

هناك الكثير من المآخذ على المجلس العسكري و من الإعلاميين من يرى إسقاط المجلس العسكري ضرورة وطنية و منهم المنافق و المأجور و المتآمر فكما إتفقنا لن تخلو حركة سياسية أو مطلب وطني من متآمرين و مستفيدين 

و مصر بعد مبارك مجموعة من الألغاز اللتي لن يحلها سوى صروف الدهر يا صديقي 

تحياتي

----------


## سراقة

هو الجيش حمى الثورة من ايه ومن مين 
من مبارك ونظامه !!!!
عملهم ايه بقى

----------


## أشرف المصرى

ادينا مستنين لما نشوف هيعملوه ايه  ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> أخي الكريم عادل
> 
> هناك الكثير من المآخذ على المجلس العسكري و من الإعلاميين من يرى إسقاط المجلس العسكري ضرورة وطنية و منهم المنافق و المأجور و المتآمر فكما إتفقنا لن تخلو حركة سياسية أو مطلب وطني من متآمرين و مستفيدين 
> 
> و مصر بعد مبارك مجموعة من الألغاز اللتي لن يحلها سوى صروف الدهر يا صديقي 
> 
> تحياتي


*
صدقنى اتفق معك فى كل مشاركة وكل حرف وكلمة متميزة قمت بتأريخها فى الموضوع 
وإن اختلفت مع حضرتك فى بعض المواضيع والرؤى ولكن احب ان اطبق فى الواقع ان الأختلاف 
فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية وخصوصاً ان لا اصبحت معدومة بشكل كبير مؤاخراً  .. فلك منى كل احترام وتقدير 
*






> ادينا مستنين لما نشوف هيعملوه ايه


*
اهلاً يااشرف .. هل هلالك   سبتلك قاعة الألعاب ياعم عايش فيها منفرداً  

رصد | السفارة الاسرائيلية | عمل كردون من بعض الشباب حول قوات الجيش اسفل المبنى 
لمنع حدوث اشتباكات بين الجانبين ولمحاولة السيطرة على الاوضاع

بأذن الله مش هيحصل مواجهات طول مافى شباب محترم فاهم واعى يقدر يسيطر على المواقف الحرجة
وده اللى أكدته امبارح فى مشاركة فى موضوع تانى لما قلت ان المصريين مش كلهم عاوزين القتل والعنف
وان كان بعض الاصوات بتنادى بده .. لكنها قلة .. وإن شاء الله مفيش خوف على مصر طول مافيها عقلاء حكماء ..*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

مكررة

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *
> 
> بأذن الله مش هيحصل مواجهات طول مافى شباب محترم فاهم واعى يقدر يسيطر على المواقف الحرجة
> وده اللى أكدته امبارح فى مشاركة فى موضوع تانى لما قلت ان المصريين مش كلهم عاوزين القتل والعنف
> وان كان بعض الاصوات بتنادى بده .. لكنها قلة .. وإن شاء الله مفيش خوف على مصر طول مافيها عقلاء حكماء *


*يافرحة ماتمت .. خدها ال.... وحـــــــــرقـــــــــوه*

----------


## أسد

هذه هي الفوضى المتعمدة ونتيجة مباشرة لتدخل الدول الاستعمارية في شئون مصرنا الحبيب ، انهم لن يحاربونا بجنادهم لأنهم أجبن من أن يلاقوا جندنا الشجعان البواسل ، ولكنهم يحاربوننا بوجوه نكراء يحملون الجنسية المصرية ولكنهم شياطين لا يقرون بوطن ولا يرفعون إحتراما للدين ، سمهم كما تحب بردعاوية حمزاوية بسماوية ساويرسية ليبرالية علمانية كلها وجوه لعملة واحدة ، عدم ولاء لبلدهم الذي ترعرعوا فيه والآن يدعون الوطنية والإخلاص ويجمعون الهمج والغوغاء ويؤلبونهم على ضرب الوطن ، لابد لنا من وقفة جادة حازمة مع هؤلاء المخربين

زمان أتعلمنا أن "إللي مالوش كبير يشتريلوا كبير"إن ما يحدث الآن من تطاول على كافة المسئولين عمال على بطال والمطالبة بعزلهم بدون دليل على تقصيرهم وبدون رؤية للبديل هو وقاحة وقلة أدب وسيعودنا بنا للوراء
ما يوسفني حقا أن أقول الصورة دي في القاهرة ولا في الخرطوم ؟ يعني دول سودانيين .. ولا مصريين .. 

حيضيعوا البـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلد

لك الله يا مصرنا الحبيبة

لك الله يا مصرنا الحبيبة

لك الله يا مصرنا الحبيبة

----------


## فراشة

*لماذا تطالب بعض ائتلافات الشباب باسم الشعب بإسقاط المجلس العسكري*
*  بالرغم ليس كل الشعب تريد هذا الإسقاط ؟!*
*
- لا أعتقد أنهم يطالبون باسم كل الشعب ولكن يمثلون أنفسهم فقط* 


* هل ترى ان المجلس العسكري طمع فى السلطة ولماذا  ؟*
*
لا أعتقد هذا لأنهم يريدون فقط أن يمسكوا بزمام البلد 
ويعيدوا إليها الإنضباط لحين إجراء الإنتخابات

*
* نضال بعض الشباب منذ شهر مارس ضد الجيش واعتصامهم وهتافتهم بإسقاط المجلس العسكري* 
* هل تراه مؤامرة من البعض لاشعال الوضع بمصر 
ام من الوطنية وتؤيدهم ؟*


*مؤامرة من البعض وينفذها البعض بدون دراية
لا أنكر أن للمجلس العسكري بعض السلبيات
ولكن نحن لم نتعاون معهم لإعادة الإنضباط للبلد
ولم نلتقط أنفاسنا ونحاول ان نفكر بعقولنا في المرحلة القادمة

*
* ماهو الاعلامي المفضل اليك فى ارائه وتوجهاته السياسية ؟*
* محمود سعد - ابراهيم عيسى - بلال فضل - يسرى فودة - مفيد فوزى*

*
إلى وقت قريب كنت أحترم جداً إبراهيم عيسى ولكنه في الفترة الأخيرة أصبح له بعض التجاوزات 
وأعتبر محمود سعد معتدل 

** الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري فما هو الحل ؟!

نهدأ ونفكر في المرحلة المقبلة ونحاول ان نركز في إختيار 
الرئيس الأنسب للمرحلة المقبلة ونترك المجلس العسكري يؤدي مهمتة 
الإستثنائية ونساعدة على الإنتهاء منها ليعود لدوره الأساسي

أشكرك لطرحك الهام .. خالص تقديري

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير - الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري 
> هتاف تردد كثيراً كذبه من كذبه .. وصدقه من صدقه ولكنه موجود ويهتف به حتى الان
> فى كل الاعتصامات وفى اغلب الجمع منذ تحررت مصر من مبارك وبعض الفاسدين
> 
> 
> 
> اغلبنا يعلم ان المشير طنطاوى والله اعلم من احد رموز الفساد 
> ...




تعددت العناوين لنفس الموضوع





> *عزيزي عادل الشرقاوي    متي ستتخلص من هذا العيب الخطير في عدم معرفتك الفرق بين الجيش المصري   بكل أسلحته  وما يطلق عليه المجلس العسكري المباركي ...أنا أنصحك بأن تمتنع  عن أكل كل ما هو مقلي سواء كان كبدة أو مخ أو جمبري أو حتى طعمية وأن  لاتجلس في قعدة فيها مدخنين ومدخنات على آمل فهمكم الفرق بين الجيش والمجلس  العسكري.....وعجبي!
> 
> 
> هذا هو أفضلهم
> *
> 
> 
> *
> منقول من الموضوع
> ...



*الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري 

فما هو الحل الجذري ؟!*

*
يرحل المجلس العسكري كما رحل سيده الطاغية مبارك*
ونجيب مجلس جديد في جديد
مصر ولادة أليس كذلك ؟؟!!
وممكن تلد عشرين مجلس عسكري
مش مجلس عسكري واحد من صناعة مبارك
أحنا عاوزين مجلس عسكري جديد في جديد
*صناعة مصرية خالصة*
_Made in Misr_

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
>   لا أعتقد أنهم يطالبون باسم كل الشعب ولكن يمثلون أنفسهم فقط*



نفس هذا الكلام قيل وتردد على أن الثوار في التحرير وفي كل ميادين التحرير في مصر  أنهم مجرد عدة ملايين قليلة ولا تمثل بقية المصريين الجالسين في بيوتهم ....وعجبي!






> *
> لا أعتقد هذا لأنهم يريدون فقط أن يمسكوا بزمام البلد 
> ويعيدوا إليها الإنضباط لحين إجراء الإنتخابات
> *




* مجرد إعتقادات  قليلة الخبرة بطبيعة حكام مصر العسكريين على مدى 60 عاما من حكمهم لمصر ....نجح المجلس العسكري في شئ واحد فقط ألا وهو فرق تسد تاركا الشعب يضرب أسداس في أخماس  ومجرد فشله في نقل السلطة خلال  6 أشهر  دلالة على طمعه في إستمرار الوضع على ما هو عليه وعلى المتضرر أن يضرب راسه في الحيط  وطهر في الأفق كلام عن تسليم السلطة في 2013 ويجئ من يجئ لعمل حملة المشير رئيسا  بدون قطع دابر هذه الحملة من جذورها لينفوا تماما طمعهم في كرسي الحكم....وعجبي!
* 





> *
> *
> *مؤامرة من البعض وينفذها البعض بدون دراية
> لا أنكر أن للمجلس العسكري بعض السلبيات
> ولكن نحن لم نتعاون معهم لإعادة الإنضباط للبلد
> ولم نلتقط أنفاسنا ونحاول ان نفكر بعقولنا في المرحلة القادمة
> **
> 
> *


* جبت  عبد المعين .........  وكملي أنتي عزيزتي فراشة
الجيش عبر القناة في أكتوبر 73  ودلوقتي عاوز مساعدة من الشعب الليبي المناضل ولا مساعدة من الشعب المصري المسالم بتاع الثورات السلمية وبس... من الذي يملك السلاح والذخيرة المجلس العسكري ولا الشعب المصري ...

واضح جدا  عزيزتي فراشة إنكي أيضا تحتاجين نفس الدرس بخصوص معرفة الفرق بين الجيش والمجلس العسكري....وعجبي! * 







> *
> ** الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري فما هو الحل ؟!
> 
> نهدأ ونفكر في المرحلة المقبلة ونحاول ان نركز في إختيار 
> الرئيس الأنسب للمرحلة المقبلة ونترك المجلس العسكري يؤدي مهمتة 
> الإستثنائية ونساعدة على الإنتهاء منها ليعود لدوره الأساسي
> 
> *




*كلاكيت تاني مرة*



*الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري 

فما هو الحل الجذري ؟!*

*
يرحل المجلس العسكري كما رحل سيده الطاغية مبارك*
ونجيب مجلس جديد في جديد
مصر ولادة أليس كذلك ؟؟!!
وممكن تلد عشرين مجلس عسكري
مش مجلس عسكري واحد من صناعة مبارك
أحنا عاوزين مجلس عسكري جديد في جديد
*صناعة مصرية خالصة*
_Made in Misr_

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

مازال التحرير يهتف الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري
لاشك فى كتير من فئات الشعب غاضب من هذة المرحلة الأنتقالية التى يحكمها المجلس العسكري
وايضاً يوجد من يريد استكمال ال 4 شهور المتبقية 

ومع تمسك العسكري بخطة تسليم السلطة خلال هذة الشهور القليلة وعدم الانصياع لمطالب الثوار
ومع اعتصام الثوار ولمزيد من الضغط على العسكرى حتى ينفذ مطلبه 

شايف الوضع إزاى 

هل يستجيب المجلس ؟
هل سيتحول الوضع لمصادمات ومواجهه كما حدث مع العديد من الاعتصامات سابقاً ؟
هل يفض الثوار اعتصامهم او ثورتهم على العسكري ؟

----------


## nariman

> مازال التحرير يهتف الشعب يريد إسقاط المجلس العسكري
> لاشك فى كتير من فئات الشعب غاضب من هذة المرحلة الأنتقالية التى يحكمها المجلس العسكري
> وايضاً يوجد من يريد استكمال ال 4 شهور المتبقية 
> 
> ومع تمسك العسكري بخطة تسليم السلطة خلال هذة الشهور القليلة وعدم الانصياع لمطالب الثوار
> ومع اعتصام الثوار ولمزيد من الضغط على العسكرى حتى ينفذ مطلبه 
> 
> شايف الوضع إزاى 
> 
> ...


اللي شايفاه إن تلاميذ مبارك تفوقوا على أستاذهم بمراحل  :: 
واحنا ساعدناهم في ده جدا
 بعد ما روحنا البيوت يوم التنحي حاطين في بطننا شادر بطيخ استفتاء مارس كان أول خطوة
 وبعدها توالت المكاسب للمجلس العسكري علشان يحكم قبضته أكثر على الأمور ويعيد استنساخ النظام اللي تصورنا انه سقط يوم 11 فبراير 2011..
بس اللي شايفاه كمان ويمكن مجلسهم الموقر مش قادر يشوفه أو يستوعبه لغاية دلوقتي حقيقة ان الناس اللي خرجت تصرخ من سنة ضد عصابة آل مبارك وشركاه مش حيستنوا كمان 30 سنة علشان يصرخوا في وش باقي الفساد من تاني

----------

